# Couple of pictures..



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Some before and after from our October snowstorm.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Hot damn man! Youre all amped up for next season huh?!


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't wait to start pushin snow around. We just got a new snow plow truck for me at work. Its a 2006 F-350 supercab, 6.0 diesel,with an 8 foot fisher. I can WAIT !!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good, nice and black and wet. Cant wait to start pushing xysport


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Now that is snow. I almost forgot what that looked like, since all we had last year was ice.  I can't wait for this season. Pictures look great.


----------

